# Orlando Magic @ Atlanta Hawks Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday January 31, 2005
Orlando Magic at Atlanta Hawks, 7:30 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | D. Christie  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Atlanta Hawks
Coached by: Mike Woodson  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































Tyronn Lue | J. Smith | Harrington | A. Walker | J. Collier

Key Reserves:






















Tony Delk | Childress | P. Drobnjak 


Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Al Harrington


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

you have stevenson starting there


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> you have stevenson starting there


Thanks. Weird though, I distinctly remember seeing Stevenson in there and changing it to Christie. Guess I'm losing my mind... :shy:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard contributed well in his first game back home...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This has to be a win!:devil:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> This has to be a win!:devil:


No kidding. The two wins against the Wiz are totally nullified if we lose this one.

I am interested to see Josh and Josh. I hope they both get some minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, Josh Smith is gonna be a good one. If he gets himself a solid jumper he is gonna be tough.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando definitely not playing very hard right now. Definitely playing down to the comp so far in this one. Hedo starting 0-6 or 0-7 so far.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dwight v.s. Josh Smith looks intriguing, both guys seems to be big on D (I know it's not a head-to-head match up but hey they both game out of HS). Someone who's watching wanna fill me in on how they're doing?

And shame on the Magic for losing this game right now... although I can almost guarantee that Atlanta will fall apart in the 2nd half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Dwight v.s. Josh Smith looks intriguing, both guys seems to be big on D (I know it's not a head-to-head match up but hey they both game out of HS). Someone who's watching wanna fill me in on how they're doing?
> 
> And shame on the Magic for losing this game right now... although I can almost guarantee that Atlanta will fall apart in the 2nd half.


They say Dwight has 4 blocks so far. Josh Smith had two blocks in the first quarter. Looks like Josh Smith just sprained his ankle.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando's offense has been terrible so far. 23 points and I think only 1 assist in the game. Nobody is moving at all on offense.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

why not go with howard down low against this team???


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> why not go with howard down low against this team???


Why not go to Howard down low against every team?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando averages 19 assists per game. 2 in first half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic to within 1, we better win this damn game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Magic to within 1, we better win this damn game.


7 at the end of the 3rd. What a lackluster performance so far. Dwight and Grant Hill are really the only guys that showed up to play tonight.

Dwight with 12 pts, 9 rebs, and 5 blocks through 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man this is ****ty. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hedo hits a shot! :gopray:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Hedo is playing like a moron.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight coming up big late. Dunk and a nice block.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Down 4 with 2.5 mins left.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

1 min 8 secs left, down 3. 2 free throws for Stevie.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We gotta finish this comeback. Down 12 with only 4 minutes to go, now the lead is only 1. Great defense by the Magic to get back in the game. Time to hand it over to our go to guys, Hill and Francis. I'll be very disappointed if the Magic lose this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DWIGHT!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> We gotta finish this comeback. Down 12 with only 4 minutes to go, now the lead is only 1. Great defense by the Magic to get back in the game. Time to hand it over to our go to guys, Hill and Francis. I'll be very disappointed if the Magic lose this one.


And well you should be. Antoine Walker has been abysmal and yet the Hawks somehow still have the lead.

Edit: Too bad Dwight is the shiznit. One point lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HUGE PLAY BY HOWARD! But Harrington answers. Magic still have a chance to win, down one with 15 seconds to go.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> And well you should be. Antoine Walker has been abysmal and yet the Hawks somehow still have the lead.
> ...


Hell yeah. We had another first half like we did against Houston. This team is so jekyll and hyde it is crazy. Hedo was really bad tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis with *another* game winner?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve-O! Damn he's clutch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a question about Johnny Davis' coaching philosophy. Why does he continue to let Francis (6-19) and Hedo (1-8) continue to shoot when they have a low post presence in Howard. I admit I can't watch the entire Orlando game, but it just boggles my mind how they keep shooting, even though Howard should be the man. 

I think Weisbrod needs to eventually come out and say that Dwight is the man.

Oh and Stevie just made a hell of play, so what the frick am I talking about?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn Walker. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gotta go to the basket. Damn, that mother Walker. Tough shot. Barely got it over Dwight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

**** that sucks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

****.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Just imagine how good our record would be if we stopped losing to crap-*** teams. Ridiculous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow. That was NBA execution at it's finest in the last minute of a ball game. Pretty crazy, on every single possession except the last one for the Magic. Tough loss. The Hawks are getting better every week I watch them. I know people just think they stink, but those guys really play hard.

It's about time Boris Diaw showed up.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Do I really have to go over how BAD the Hawks are. By far the worst team in the league. Jesus christ, what an awful loss.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I have a question about Johnny Davis' coaching philosophy. Why does he continue to let Francis (6-19) and Hedo (1-8) continue to shoot when they have a low post presence in Howard. I admit I can't watch the entire Orlando game, but it just boggles my mind how they keep shooting, even though Howard should be the man.
> 
> I think Weisbrod needs to eventually come out and say that Dwight is the man.
> ...


I'm fine with Francis and Hedo getting their shots because most of the time they produce. But there is no question Dwight should be getting more opportunities. There is no reason he shouldn't be able to get 10 or more FGAs a game. Tonight he scores 6 pts early then didn't touch the ball again for like 10 mins. Same thing happened the other night.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Wow. That was NBA execution at it's finest in the last minute of a ball game. Pretty crazy, on every single possession except the last one for the Magic. Tough loss. The Hawks are getting better every week I watch them. I know people just think they stink, but those guys really play hard.
> 
> It's about time Boris Diaw showed up.


Atlanta is horrible, no excuse to lose to this team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and am I the only one who would prefer not to see a timeout called on every single play and the players just make a decision with the game clock running down. It seems weird to see at the end of a game 4 timeouts called on each individual possession.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh and am I the only one who would prefer not to see a timeout called on every single play and the players just make a decision with the game clock running down. It seems weird to see at the end of a game 4 timeouts called on each individual possession.


Well, Orlando really needed to take the last one to advance the ball. Otherwise they only had 2.5 seconds to get it down the court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Atlanta is horrible, no excuse to lose to this team.


I'm not denying they are a bad team at all, but they compete out there. They don't just give up and not play hard. If you check the last couple of weeks, they've been more competitive at Phillips then they've been all season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Orlando really needed to take the last one to advance the ball. Otherwise they only had 2.5 seconds to get it down the court.


That one made sense for sure. I just meant from the 45 second mark on, seemed like it made the game an extra 10 minutes long.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Way for us to just throw those two wins against the Wiz away. Damn that is annoying.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

One silver lining in this is Dwight Howard. 3 straight double doubles and he had an awesome game tonight with 16 points, 11 boards and 6 blocks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> One silver lining in this is Dwight Howard. 3 straight double doubles and he had an awesome game tonight with 16 points, 11 boards and 6 blocks.


Yeah Dwight was Orlando's best player tonight. He actually showed up. Hill was pretty good most of the game too. Stevie and Hedo might as well have not really showed up.

I am tiring of Francis loafing against bad teams. I mean come, he was being guarded by Ty Lue. He should have had 40 tonight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Dwight was Orlando's best player tonight. He actually showed up. Hill was pretty good most of the game too. Stevie and Hedo might as well have not really showed up.
> ...


At least the Magic are making an attempt to get Dwight the ball more now as his shots per game have slowly risen the past few games. Still no excuse for him getting no touches in the 2nd quarter though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Box Score 

:sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, Tony Battie - 33 mins - 0 points.

Hedo - 1 for 8, 2 pts, 1 assist, 1 turnover :sigh: 

Garrity 1 for 6


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a horrible, horrible game. Hopefully we can rebound with a nice win over the Cavs tomorrow.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> What a horrible, horrible game. Hopefully we can rebound with a nice win over the Cavs tomorrow.


Well, since we only played about 4 minutes tonight we should be plenty rested up for the game tomorrow.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Won at Wizards on back to back then lost to Hawks :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## whizKIDD (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Guys! 

It was a very bad lose to the hawks.

Dwight had a really nice game. Grant wasn`t lucky with the buzzer. 

No Problem - it was one game. Don´t forget the Hawks beat also Detroit, Milwaukee, Boston this season! 

With a win tonight against the Cavaliers - everything is fine.

I like the way we played the last couple of games. With Doug in the Lineup we passes the ball more, Steve-O is playing well without his TO and some nights of bad FG%. Hedo need to be more consistent. And i really like Dwight respone to get more involved in Offense. His points are up, his Rebounding - Skills are back. Come on Dwight go for ROTY and take us to the PO with Steve-O.

We win today against the Cavs - I feel it :rbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: 

Have a great Day

Bye Whizzy


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, since we only played about 4 minutes tonight we should be plenty rested up for the game tomorrow.


:laugh:


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

AW served you guys up. Coming through in the clutch.


----------

